# Here's My March T-Down Entry.



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's my March Throwdown entry folks. Chicken in 6 time zones. 
First here's my menu board and ingredients.




Here's the completed dish.

Mexican - Mole Chicken On Black Beans And Rice.

American - Chicken CornBread Fritter On Mashed Taters With Country Gravy.

Italian - Lasagna Wrapped Chicken On Asparagus With Marsala Mushroom Sauce.

German - Chicken With Sauerkraut, Lil Smokies, Bacon And BBQ Sauce.

Indian - Chicken Curry With Curry, Onion, Garlic, Paprika, Cayenne, Ginger, Cumin, On Couscous With A 
Tumeric Curry Yogurt Sauce.

Asian - Japanese Chicken Soup With Mushroom Broth, Ramen Noodles, Ginger, Sesame Oil, Soy Sauce, 
Yoshida Sauce "Original", Tahini And Topped With Dried Wasabi Green Peas.


Thank you taking a look. Now onto next months T-Down, YeeHaa!


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought this dish was great with the international theme & all!!!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

everything looked great, one of the few dishes that just showed chicken and not all the fluff,  loved it!!!!


----------



## graybeard (Apr 9, 2010)

TO THE CHEF!

beard


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2010)

nice job and great theme!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2010)

Great entry and looks like a lot went into making it...


----------



## treegje (Apr 9, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------

